# Please save my sanity and help me pick a cover & bag!



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi everyone 

I think I'm wayyyyyy over thinking the whole cover /bag decision for my Kindle 2  I had to appointments today where I could have really used my K2 but as I didn't have a cover I didn't want to take it out of the house  Now I've found out that I will be traveling out of the country 1st of Feb for work so I really need a cover / bag for my K2 before that 10 hour plane flight and the looooong layovers at the airports 

So please help me pick a cover and bag to protect my K2. I received an awesome new purse for Xmas - a Dooney and Bourke tassel bag that has the Disney Sketch design. The color of the bag says white but the actual color is more cream. The Dooney tag is in a salmon color and the sketches are in the colors of the rainbow. I love this bag  so I really want a K2 case to go with it.

The pics below are a sample of a bag that is close to mine. All the bags have slightly different design placement.

Thanks for any help with this decision!!!


----------



## jenn158 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the same bag and I love it.  I just got my Kindle for Christmas and I'm thinking about getting the Oberon Tree of Life cover in saddle.  The Tree of Life cover is beautiful and it reminds me of the Tree of Life at Animal Kingdom.  I'm thinking of either Monet Waterlilies or Monet Garden at Giverny skin from DecalGirl.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I travel overseas regularly for business and I have an M-edge Prodigy cover for Lady Mara. Now, they're not as colorful as your Disney purse but they have inside pockets that allow me to carry my itinerary, tickets, etc in a thing that's probably in my hands anyway ...

I got the pebbled gray and black one ... then went to decalgirl.com to tart her up ... so she looks all business-y on the outside and fabulous on the inside.

Oh and BTW, we are a site full of enablers who will definitely help with the choices but probably won't simplify the decision ....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

What an awesome Christmas gift!! Would your Kindle fit into your D&B bag? That would solve that problem.

I like either the Oberon Roof of Heaven cover (either Kindle cover or journal w/Amazon cover) in either the blue or purple or go with an M-Edge Prodigy in Marbled Red Leather. The advantage to getting the M-Edge would be the ability to have their e-Luminator light within the cover. Then you could go sooooooo many different directions for a skin.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

*Jenn158 -* I absolutely love the bag! Couldn't believe mom ordered that for me  Nice idea with the Oberon cover. Hmmm I'm going to look at those again.

*Geoffrey -* Does that M-Edge have the space for the light? I don't want the extra space otherwise those look nice.

*F1Wild -* Yes the Kindle would fit nicely in a cover in the D&B purse. One of the reasons I was thrilled to get that bag


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Any ideas on which cover you want to get?  I saw that Skinit.com has Disney skins, but I don't think they offer them for the Kindle, at this point.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Casse - Check out the M-Edge GO! Jackets. They are a really nice simple cover, really well made, and fit the Kindle perfectly. No space for the light, so no extra space inside.

With that bag (which I'm going to have to go track down for myself!) you could go with pink, or red, or purple, or even maybe gold. You might check your local Best Buy for Sony eReader covers to see the colors in person.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

As Meglet mentioned, the Prodigy does have space for a light ... But then I have the light so I rarely notice the extra space ....


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Driven by another thread I looked at the Cole Haan covers. Wow they are a little more but....

The Cole Haan Hand-Woven in Tanzanite or Ruby Sugar are absolutely gorgeous. Does anyone have either of these covers?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026IBJU4/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002HEWCOE&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1QMHQNSS33CVBWZYM4JS

http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Woven-Leather-Generation/dp/B0026IBJSQ/ref=pd_cp_e_1_img


----------



## kamuu (Dec 28, 2009)

Medge covers have a special pocket in their covers to hold the booklight they sell. It fits along the inside spine quite nicely. 
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-eluminator.psp


----------



## staticgirl50 (Dec 22, 2009)

I just had to pop in and say I love your bag!


----------

